
Paradise Papers: Apple's secret tax bolthole revealed - benologist
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-41889787
======
vixen99
Apple's Cook: 'We do not stash money on some Caribbean island.". True! They
stash it in Jersey, a UK Crown dependency that has a 0% corporate tax rate for
foreign companies.

